# Eheim 2217 Canister Filter



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm a new to the whole Canister filters; I just picked up a used one today.

I've hooked it up and it's now running, had a few little things that needed to be replaced (spray bar and some tubing). Small hiccup with initial startup, didn't realize that there was a grommet missing on one of the quick connectors.

My Main question is if there is a way to reduce the force of the flow from the spray bar?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Adjust the valve on the output (sprayer)


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Bullet said:


> Adjust the valve on the output (sprayer)


I don't recall seeing a valve on the sprayer, the instructions that I have aren't that informative.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Valve is not on sprayer - located closer to the canister part

Looks like the attached pic


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Bullet said:


> Valve is not on sprayer - located closer to the canister part Looks like the attached pic


Ohh.. Ok, so closing it a bit will cause less flow. Great! Thanks!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

argentis said:


> Ohh.. Ok, so closing it a bit will cause less flow. Great! Thanks!


Yup - you got it !!

Let me know if you need any parts for yours - I've got several of these filters running at present and I may have bits and pieces if you need


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Would turning the valve on the intake cause less of a forceful draw to then? It's got quite the suction power.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

argentis said:


> Would turning the valve on the intake cause less of a forceful draw to then? It's got quite the suction power.


Answer: yes same process

However I generally keep the intake on full because you want max flow where possible


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll slowly bring it back to full so the fish can get used to the current that it makes.


----------

